# Lost files after import/export



## on55 (Nov 3, 2013)

After `zpool export`/`import` and upgrading the OS I lost three Vbox files. Their size now ~1.5 MB instead of 50-100 GB. All snapshots are size 0. My secondary server - same picture. And that's a DC with Exchange and user files. 

Export/import went smoothly. `zpool status` - healthy. Two other Vbox VMs work with absolutely no problem. Looks like everything is in place but I keep them off for now. I need to recover those files somehow. They were still there before the upgrading. Tried to follow the following: http://www.solarisinternals.com/wiki/index.php/ZFS_forensics_scrollback_script. It's been almost 24 hours. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## da1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi,

Current OS version? 
Upgrade from what version to what version?
How did you upgrade? In case of source, did mergemaster went through without problems?
Did you manually export/import?
Try `zpool history` and annalize the output. Does it look legit?
`zdb -d <poolname> | grep %` does it output anything?


----------

